# need help with strange hpt (urine) test result



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I did an early doctors urine hcg test this am (laboquick 20iu) and got this strange result after about 3-4 mins and it has stayed like this all morning. Would love an opinion if is is a positive, negative or faulty? The control line is a clear straight line and if you look in decent light there is a faint line just under the test part but next to that is a lot of purple?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It looks like it has reacted to HCG in the urine if it appeared within the set time on the packet.
These tests have a reactor on the paper that change colour when HCG is present. I don't think it really matters that it is not a straight line - it has reacted and changed colour.

To be on the safe side I suggest that you get another test and see what it says. A first response is one of the most sensitive HPTs.

I'd like to put out the dancing bananas, but I will hold off until you confirm it!


----------

